# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  "Multippeliajokäytäntöä" Helsingissä

## Piirka

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Linjalla 1A oli tänään siirrytty kaksinajoon. Vaunuina olivat 39 ja 66. Multippeliajolaitteiden puuttumisen vuoksi molemmissa vaunuissa oli kuljettajat.
> 
> 
> Kyllähän noita hajonneen vaunun pukkauksia sattuu harvase päivä.


Miten multippeliajo suoritetaan käytännössä, jos etuvaunu on rikki? Kuinka takavaunun kuljettaja tietää, missä pitää esim. jarruttaa.

Toinen kysymys. Jos telivaunu (täydellisellä automaattikytkimellä varustettu) tai nivelvaunu hajoaa ja perässä tuleva onkin "toista maata", jolloin kytkimet ovat kuin eri planeetoilta, niin miten kytkimet saadaan yhtymään?

Piirka

----------


## JE

> Toinen kysymys. Jos telivaunu (täydellisellä automaattikytkimellä varustettu) tai nivelvaunu hajoaa ja perässä tuleva onkin "toista maata", jolloin kytkimet ovat kuin eri planeetoilta, niin miten kytkimet saadaan yhtymään?


Historian saatossa Compact ja Albert lienee kytketty Helsingissä "ystävyyssiteellä" eli jonkin sortin apukytkimellä. Mutta ne vaunujen 1-30 kytkimet, joista perävaunuliitännät on purettu, ovat kytkettävissä nivelvaunujen kytkimiin suoraan ilman apuvälineitä, tällaista kytkemistä olen itsekin ollut todistamassa kahden metrin päästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Historian saatossa Compact ja Albert lienee kytketty Helsingissä "ystävyyssiteellä" eli jonkin sortin apukytkimellä. Mutta ne vaunujen 1-30 kytkimet, joista perävaunuliitännät on purettu, ovat kytkettävissä nivelvaunujen kytkimiin suoraan ilman apuvälineitä, tällaista kytkemistä olen itsekin ollut todistamassa kahden metrin päästä.


Oletko aivan varma, ettei kyse ollut jostain erikoistapauksesta? 1.9.2005 olen kuvannut vaunun 8, ja siinä on sekä edessä että takana Compact. Sen sijaan 4-akselisten varustukseen taisi loppuaikoina kuulua tällainen Albert/Compact-adapteri.

Vikatilanteiden multippeliajo taitaa sujua siten, että etuvaunun kuljettaja antaa radion välityksellä ajo-ohjeita takavaunuun. Etuvaunun kunto tietenkin ratkaisee esim. sen, voiko etuvaunu edes jarruttaa. Arvelen, että tämänpäiväisessä tilanteessa jarrut etuvaunussa toimivat, jonka vuoksi vaunu piti virroittimen ylhäällä.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Oletko aivan varma, ettei kyse ollut jostain erikoistapauksesta? 1.9.2005 olen kuvannut vaunun 8, ja siinä on sekä edessä että takana Compact. Sen sijaan 4-akselisten varustukseen taisi loppuaikoina kuulua tällainen Albert/Compact-adapteri.


Perävaunuliitännöistä riisuttu Compact on yhteensopiva Albertin kanssa. Muistini valehtelee todella pahasti jos näin ei ole. Yhdessäkään 1-30 sarjan vaunussa ei toki Compactia ole pois vaihdettu.

Edit: tässä taas nähtiin että yli kymmenen vuotta vanhoista asioista ei saisi sanoa mitään varmaa

----------


## rvk1249

Laihialaista ja niveltä ei voi kytkeä suoraan yhteen.

Vaunuissa 1-30 on matkustamossa penkin alla välirauta, jonka avulla voidaan laihialainen kytkeä niveleen/matalaan. Vaunuissa 150-154 on takana kaapissa välirauta, jolla manne/ludde voidaan kytkeä niveleen/matalaan. Jos manne työntää laihialaista tai toisinpäin, joudutaan molempiin laittamaan väliraudat.

rvk1249

----------


## JE

OK, nähtävästi muistiini ei ollut luottaminen. Mutta, jos välirautoja kerran tarvitaan, miksei laihialaisiin ole koskaan vaihdettu niveliin yhteensopivia kytkimiä?

----------


## JudgeT

> OK, nähtävästi muistiini ei ollut luottaminen. Mutta, jos välirautoja kerran tarvitaan, miksei laihialaisiin ole koskaan vaihdettu niveliin yhteensopivia kytkimiä?


Varmaan osaselitys on, että tuollaiset tilanteet ovat niin harvinaisia, ettei muutostyö kannata. Vaunut olisivat kuitenkin pois linjalta tai varasijoituksesta muutostyön ajan + tarvittava työ- ja materiaalipanos. 

En tiedä, mutta varmaan laihialaisten tekniikkakin on niin perusluotettavaa, ettei linjallejäämisiä huolletuilla vaunuilla juurikaan sattunut   :Smile:

----------


## JE

Olen niitäkin tilanteita nähnyt, että laihialaisella on pukattu hajonnutta nivelvaunua.

----------


## rsv

> Miten multippeliajo suoritetaan käytännössä, jos etuvaunu on rikki? Kuinka takavaunun kuljettaja tietää, missä pitää esim. jarruttaa.


Mikäli edessä olevassa vaunussa on sen verran virtaa, että radio toimii, kytketään radioyhteys vaunujen ja liikenteenohjauksen välille. Etummaisen vaunun kuljettaja sitten neuvoo työntävän vaunun kuljettajaa kertomalla esimerkiksi liikennevaloista, esteistä, tarpeesta jarruttaa jne. 

Vaikeampi tilanne syntyy silloin, kun vaunujen välille ei saada radioyhteyttä. Silloin on pakko bukseerata kännyköiden avulla, so. kuljettajat puhuvat puhelimessa keskenään.

----------


## Piirka

> Vaikeampi tilanne syntyy silloin, kun vaunujen välille ei saada radioyhteyttä. Silloin on pakko bukseerata kännyköiden avulla, so. kuljettajat puhuvat puhelimessa keskenään.


Pois alta siis risut ja männynkävyt. Nr:ien painohan on n. 27-28 tonnia. Kahdesta änärrästä syntyy n. 55 tonnia rautaa. Aikamoinen giljotiini pelkkien kännyköiden varassa. Mitenköhän selvittiin radiomykkyydestä ennen käynnykkäkautta?

Löysin tänään netistä tietoa Oslon Ansaldoratikoista. Ne painavat n. 62 tonnia, joten jos rikkitilanteessa kaksi tuollaista pitää kytkeä yhteen puskettavaksi halliin, on niiden yhteispaino toistasataa tonnia.

Piirka

----------


## Jusa

Joskus olen nähnyt, että vilkkuauto ajaa edellä tietä raivaamassa !

----------


## JE

Ansaldo-vaunun oikea paino on tyhjänä jopa hiukan enemmän kuin Piirkan mainitsema, eli 65 tonnia. Näillä vaunuilla tosin asioita helpottaa melkoisesti kaksisuuntaisuus. Oslossa on paikoin myös puolenvaihtoraiteita, joten halliinvientien kassa voidaan järjestellä enemmän kuin meillä.

Ylipäätään kaksinajojen turvallisuutta helpottaa se, että usein (ei toki aina) hinausajot hoidetaan ilman matkustajia. Matkustajien ja heidän tavaroidensa yhteenlaskettu paino on sekin nimittäin usein melkoinen. Uskoisin myös, että hinattavasta/työnnettävästä vaunusta voi siitäkin jarruttaa, sillä oletuksella ettei vaunu aivan ole hajoamispisteessä.

Vilkkuautosta... HKL:llä on muutama tuollainen auto, jollainen voidaan lähettää rikkoutumistapauksia hoitamaan. Tarjoavat mm. teknistä apua jos jotain "liian" epänormaalia on ongelmavaunussa ilmennyt. Koskaan en tosin itse ole tällaista autoa sentään tienraivaajana nähnyt.

----------


## Jusa

Ehkäpä kirjoitin häiritsevästi liian voimaperäisillä sanoilla.
On siitä jo pitkä aika kun ilmeisesti jonkinlainen liikennemestari ajoi edellä pikkuautolla keltaiset vilkut päällä. 
Tuskin silloin vielä kännyköitäkään oli.
Toki HKL:llä on tuo punainen hälytysajoneuvo Töölön hallissa lähtövalmiina.
Kun on vanhaksi tullut, niin on myöskin nähnyt ja kokenut kaikenlaista !

----------


## JE

> Ehkäpä kirjoitin häiritsevästi liian voimaperäisillä sanoilla. 
> On siitä jo pitkä aika kun ilmeisesti jonkinlainen liikennemestari ajoi edellä pikkuautolla keltaiset vilkut päällä.


Ainakaan minun kommenttini pohjalta on turha tehdä mitään "tyhjentävää" johtopäätöstä. Vaunujen hajoamistapauksia on monenlaisia, ja myös niihin liittyvät käytännöt vaihtelevat paljon. Välillä auton apua tarvitaan, välillä ei. Välillä hinauksessa jätetään matkustajat mukaan, välillä vaunut tyhjennetään. Välillä hinattava/työnnettäväkin vaunu on virrat päällä, välillä ei. Ja niin edelleen. Sehän näiden poikkeustapausten tutkimisesta niin kiehtovaa tekeekin, ettei mistään voi olla varma.

----------


## Kotkalainen

En saanut oikein selville mitä silloin tehdään jos joku Helsingin Düwagin vaunuista joutuu tuuppaamaan toista Düwagia?
Mitä silloin tehdään ja miten ne kiinnitetään toisiinsa?

----------


## JE

Kyllä Düwagien kytkimet toisiinsa sopivat yhteen, onhan niitä hinailtu ja pukattu toisillaan Mannheimin ja Ludwigshafenin seudulla pitkä ikä.

----------


## rvk1249

> En saanut oikein selville mitä silloin tehdään jos joku Helsingin Düwagin vaunuista joutuu tuuppaamaan toista Düwagia?
> Mitä silloin tehdään ja miten ne kiinnitetään toisiinsa?


Silloin molempiin vaunuihin laitetaan vaunusta löytyvä välirauta, jossa albert-pää. Pituutta vaunujen välissä olevalle rautapötkölle tulee silloin noin pari metriä.

rvk1249

----------


## vristo

Onnistuisiko varsinainen multippeliajo Helsingin nykyvaunuilla? Mitä muutoksia pitäisi tehdä? 

Tiedän, että 50-luvulla tuota kokeiltiin VTS-vaunuilla linjalla h4 (olen nähnyt kuvankin muistaakseni Raitiossa), mutta homma sitten kaatui johonkin. Jotenkin kuvittelisi, että Nr-vaunuilla onnistuisi (tosin ainakin kytkimet pitäisi vaihtaa), mutta varsinkin Varioilla; vastaavillahan ajetaan multippelina mm. Saksassa. Ja jäljellä olevilla Keppi-Karioilla se toki onnistuisi; niissä on kai samalainen systeemi kuin VTS-vaunuissa oli. Kokeilkaa noilla remontoiduilla  :Wink: .

----------


## Skurubisin

Olen ymmärtänyt, että Variossa on ainakin ollut joku välikaapeli hinausta varten, jolla teoriassa pystyttäisiin ohjaamaan takana olevaa vaunua ensimmäisestä vaunusta. Minulla ei ole havaintoja, toimiiko tämä systeemi.

/Skurubisin

----------


## vristo

Tarkoitan tässä tapauksessa ihan linja-ajoa moniyksikköisellä raitiovaunujunalla. Keski-Euroopassahan se on melkoisen yleistä. Tässä esimerkki MGT6N-raitiovaunusta Mannheimista (lähde: www.railfaneurope.net). HKL-Rl:N Varioiden kytkimen pitäisi ainakin olla toisenlainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Keski-Euroopassahan se on melkoisen yleistä.


On se ihan yhtä yleistä vähän lähempänäkin kuten Ruotsin Tukholman Tvärbananilla ja Göteborgin raitioteiden M28/M29 -vaunuillakin.

Aiemmin Tallinnassa ajettiin vanhoilla Tatroilla yksinomaan multippelia (moniajoa), mutta vaunujen saavutettua romutusiän käytännöstä luovuttiin. Myös Göteborgissa ollaan vähitellen luopumassa raitiovaunujen moniajosta.

Voisi kuvitella, että Helsingin seudulla ainakin Raide-Jokerille voisi syntyä todellista kysyntää moniajolle, ainakin ruuhka-aikoina. Nykyisillä raitioteillä junapituuksien kasvattaminen aloitetaan asentamalla välipala sarjan 2 nivelvaunuihin. Jo senkin tähden esim. pysäkkijärjestelyitä joudutaan tarkistamaan. Moniajo edellyttäisi samaa, mutta suuremmassa mittakaavassa siitä huolimatta, että vuorovälejä yksittäisillä linjoilla hieman harvennettaisiin.

Jos Nr-vaunut muutettaisiin multippeliajokelpoisiksi, niin mm. ohjaamot tulisi "sulkea" kokonaan. Sen lisäksi vaunut pitäisi varustella multippeliajon mahdollistavalla tekniikalla päätykytkimistä alkaen. Kaikkea saa rahalla ja onnistuneet investoinnit maksavat itsensä takaisin parhaimmillaan korkojen kanssa.

----------


## Albert

> Tarkoitan tässä tapauksessa ihan linja-ajoa moniyksikköisellä raitiovaunujunalla. Keski-Euroopassahan se on melkoisen yleistä. Tässä esimerkki MGT6N-raitiovaunusta Mannheimista (lähde: www.railfaneurope.net). HKL-Rl:N Varioiden kytkimen pitäisi ainakin olla toisenlainen.


Yksinkertaisen näköinen tuo Düwagien "multippelikytkin" mallia 1995. Kuva Mannheimista.

----------


## vristo

Kysyn siis ihan teknistä puolta; siis olisiko mahdollista teknisesti ja mitä muutoksia pitäisi tehdä? Se, että sopiiko multippeliajo Helsinkiin on kokonaan toinen juttu ja siitä lieneekin monia mielipiteitä, josta minä edustan erästä (arvatkaa vain mitä?  :Wink: )

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksinkertaisen näköinen tuo Düwagien "multippelikytkin" mallia 1995. Kuva Mannheimista.


Kas, vanhat kunnon Albertit kytkiminä. Järjestely muistuttaa samaa kuin mm. Wienissä ja vanhemmissa Tatroissa esim. Prahassa tai Budapestin Ganz-vaunuissa. Erikoinen havainto, kun Saksassa on oltu aika tiukasti Sharfenbergin automaattikytkinten ja niihin liittyvän kontaktilaatikon kannalla.

Sikäli kun tiedän, Varioita voidaan ajaa multippelinä samalla tavalla jo nyt. Nr-vaunuihin multippeli voidaan tehdä suhteellisen vaivattomasti. Se, onko järjestely erillisellä kaapeloinnilla vai automaattikytkimellä on lopulta kysymys siitä, miten usein kytkentöjä ja irrotuksia tehdään. Wienissä, Prahassa ja Budapestissä kytkennät ovat käytännössä kiinteitä, jolloin automaattikytkimet ovat turhaa rahanmenoa.

Antero

----------


## PSi

Palaan vanhaan ketjuun:

VTS-vaunuissa oli ajosäätimen "kannen" päällä sellainen "silinterihattu", ja osoitin ja uusi asteikko oli tuossa silinterihatun päällä. Mikä sen silinterihatun tarkoitus oli? Oliko siellä multippeliajon servo vai mitä? 

VTS-vaunuissa oli jo ennen nivelvaunujen tuloa vaihdevipu kojetaulussa (pieni punainen pitkävartinen vipukytkin). Mitä tuolla vivulla saatiin aikaan? Laskiko se taaemman vaunun virrottimen vai mitä? Vaihteiden ohjaushan tapahtui virrottimen kautta: joissain vaihteissa kontaktilankoihin koskettanut virroitin kai käänsi aina vaihteen ja toisissa malleissa tehon ja (ilma-)jarrun yhteiskäytöllä saatiin vaunu viemään virtaa, ja jos kontaktit haistoivat maata ja käänsivät vaihteen, rullamalla ei tapahtunut mitään vaikka virroitin osui kontakteihin (tms... voin toki ja todennäköisesti olla väärässä). Jos taaempi virroitin osui kontakteihin saattoi kai kuitenkin tapahtua arvaamattoimia -- veikkaan.

pekka

----------


## Albert

VTS -vaunujen (HKL 331 - 375) multippeliajosta linja-ajossa olen nähnyt vain muutaman kuvan. Niissa takimmaisen vaunun virroitin oli alhaalla. Tällöin mainittua vaihdeongelmaa ei ollut.

----------


## Jusa

> Niissa takimmaisen vaunun virroitin oli alhaalla.


Oliko se silloin multippeliajoa vai tuliko toinen vaunu pelkkänä vapaana perävaununa. 
Kaiketi mitään lisäkytkentöjä ei vaunujen välissä ollut.
Systeemiähän käytettiin jossain mittausajossa kun varsinaisia teliperävaunuja ei vielä ollut.

----------


## PSi

> Oliko se silloin multippeliajoa vai tuliko toinen vaunu pelkkänä vapaana perävaununa. 
> Kaiketi mitään lisäkytkentöjä ei vaunujen välissä ollut.--


Eikö VTS-vaunuissa ollut edessä Compact-kytkimen päällä liitäntännät samalla tapaa kun ne oli takana? Oliko noiden liitäntöjen kautta mahdolista viedä multippeliajossa jälkimmäisen vaunun moottorivirta? Voisiko olla että jälkimmäinen virroitin alhaalla ajaen olisi tutkittu moottorivaunun vetokykyä perävaunuhankintaa silmälläpitäen? Oliko sivukojetaulun multippeliajokytkimen eri asentojen kohdalla olevissa kuvissa toinen vaunu virroitin alhaalla?

pekka

----------


## Jusa

> Eikö VTS-vaunuissa ollut edessä Compact-kytkimen päällä liitäntännät samalla tapaa kun ne oli takana? pekka


Minusta compact kytkimiä ei ollut linjavaunuissa edessä, jollei tuossa koevaunussa sitten olisi ollut.
Kuvassakaan ei vetovaunussa ole compact kytkintä edessä.
Eikö multippeli-ajo vaadi kuitenkin virroittimen käyttöä kummassakin moottorivaunussa.

Oliko tai onko teliperävaunussa ratamoottorit vai pelkät jarrut.

Itse muistan matkustaneeni nuorena poikana tuossa yllämainitussa koevaunussa (ratikkafanina).
Matkustajille oli käytössä ainoastaan vaunun peräosa keskioviin asti.
Etuosassa oli lattialuukkuja auki ja tutkijat käyttivät erilaisia mittausvälineitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minusta compact kytkimiä ei ollut linjavaunuissa edessä, jollei tuossa koevaunussa sitten olisi ollut.
> Kuvassakaan ei vetovaunussa ole compact kytkintä edessä.
> Eikö multippeli-ajo vaadi kuitenkin virroittimen käyttöä kummassakin moottorivaunussa.


Ensinnäkin, kaikissa vaunuissa HKL 1 - 15, 16 - 30, 331 - 375 ja 501 - 530 oli Compact-kytkimet. Toiseksi: suurimman osan ko. vaunusarjojen käyttöhistoriasta vaunuissa 1 - 15, 16 - 30 ja 331 - 375 vain takapäässä oli _täydellinen_ Compact sähkö- ja paineilmaliitäntöineen. Vastaava liitäntä oli tietenkin perävaunujen 501 - 530 etupään Compacteissa. Kolmanneksi, Raitio-lehden jossain noin 30 vuoden takaisessa numerossa julkaistiin kuva (kuva oli luultavasti 1950-luvulta), jossa VTS-moottorivaunun (sarja 331 - 375) etupäässä näkyy nk. täydellinen Compact. Minun ymmärtämykseni mukaan myös vuoden 1959 moottorivaunut vastaanotettiin samalla varustuksella. Neljänneksi, maailmalla on ihan yleistä, että kaksinajotilanteissa vain toisen moottorivaunun virroitin on ylhäällä, vaikka molemmissa on veto päällä (esimerkkikuva Riiasta). Vielä yleisempää toki on, että kussakin vetovaunussa oma virroitin virroittaa.

----------


## PSi

> -- Neljänneksi, maailmalla on ihan yleistä, että kaksinajotilanteissa vain toisen moottorivaunun virroitin on ylhäällä, vaikka molemmissa on veto päällä (esimerkkikuva Riiasta). Vielä yleisempää toki on, että kussakin vetovaunussa oma virroitin virroittaa.


Onko maailmalla yleistä, että moottorivirrat viedään vaunusta toiseen kytkimen yhteydessä olevan automaattisesti kytkevän liitännän kautta, vai onko näissä tapauksissa tehon välittämistä varten erillinen "kunnon liittimillä" varustettu kaapeli? Kuvan junassa lienee erillinen välikaapeli. Jotenkin en ihan äkkiä uskoisi että Compact-kytkimen nastojen kautta olisi viety satojen ampeerien moottorivirtoja, mutta kun en tiedä niin siksi tietävämmiltä kyselenkin...

EDIT: Wikipediassa Scharfenberg-kytkimen yhteydessä puhutaan jopa 800 A virroista, joten mahdollistahan se taitaa sittenkin olla! 

Kuka muistaa millaiset piiroskuvat oli multippeliajokytkimen yhteydessä?

pekka

----------


## Albert

En ole tietäjä, mutta:
1950 -luvulla kehitetyllä Compact -kytkimellä pystytään siirtämään myös paineilma, virta ja ohjausvirta. Kytkin kehitettiin nimenomaan raitiovaunukäyttöön. Ampeerit ovat paljon pienempiä kuin junakäytössä.
En ole koskaan kuullutkaan erillisistä virtajohdoista vaunujen välillä ratti-Karioiden jälkeen (mutta enhän kaikkea ole kuullutkaan  :Smile: ).
Perävaunukäytön loppuaikoina paineilma erotettiin erikseen compact-kytkimistä, ilmeisesti vuotojen takia (eikö enää haluttu korjata). Paineilmajohdot kulkivat kuitenkin compact -kytkimen yhteydessä, niiden päällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raitio-lehden, numeron 3 / 1979 sivulla 66 alemmalla puoliskolla on kolme kuvaa tai kuviota siitä, kumman vaunun virroitin on ylä- tai ala-asennossa erilaisissa tilanteissa (normaali multippeliajo, ensimmäisen vaunun moottorit epäkunnossa ja ensimmäisen vaunun ohjauslaitteet epäkunnossa <- nämä kaikki toistensa vaihtoehtoja). Sivulla on karkea piirros katkaisijasta ja siinä luetellaan katkaisijan neljä asentoa: 1) YKSITTÄISAJO, ajo perävaunun kanssa, hinaus tai työntö  2) MULTIPPELIAJO, tästä vaunusta ohjataan  3) MULTIPPELIAJO, tästä vaunusta ohjataan mutta tämän vaunun ratamoottorit erotettu  4) MULTIPPELIAJO, tästä vaunusta ei ohjata. Edellä selostettu on julkaistu Karian vaunusarjaa HM V kertovassa kirjoituksessa. Ilmeisesti muissa 1950-luvun Compactillisissa HKL-moottorivaunuissa periaate seurasi samoja suuntaviivoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oliko tai onko teliperävaunussa ratamoottorit vai pelkät jarrut.


Helsingin teliperävaunuissa, siis 500-sarjassa, ei ollut/ole moottoreita, jarrut vain.

Minulle oli uutta, että tuo multippeliajo oli pelkkää kokeilua, luulin että tuo sentään kesti edes jokusen kuukauden tuo vaihe. Mutta että vain (lyhyt?) kokeilu, jossa vielä tehtiin mittauksia ja osa vaunusta oli pois matkustajien käytöstä, se on kokonaan uutta. Kiitos tästä arvokkaasta tiedosta! Mahtoiko näitä kaksoisjunia olla sitten liikenteessä vain tämä yksi ainoa, vai oliko useita samanaikaisesti?

----------


## Albert

> Kolmanneksi, Raitio-lehden jossain noin 30 vuoden takaisessa numerossa julkaistiin kuva (kuva oli luultavasti 1950-luvulta), jossa VTS-moottorivaunun (sarja 331 - 375) etupäässä näkyy nk. täydellinen Compact. Minun ymmärtämykseni mukaan myös vuoden 1959 moottorivaunut vastaanotettiin samalla varustuksella.


Vaunussa 1-15 ja 16-30 oli vastaanotettaessa etupäässä täydellinen Compact. Teliperävaunujen takapäässäkin oli alun perin täydellinen Compact.
Muistan kuulleeni, että tehtiin kokeita yhdistelmällä mv+mv+pv+pv. Mutta metrohan se sitten tuli.
Täällä joku siis tietää multippelikokeiluista. Olisi hienoa kuulla asiasta enemmän!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:36 ----------




> Helsingin teliperävaunuissa, siis 500-sarjassa, ei ollut/ole moottoreita, jarrut vain.


Ja olivatkin surkeat jarrut (solenoidi). Kevyemmässäkin jarrutuksessa pyörät menivät lukkoon. Niissä olikin yleensä "24 -kulmaiset" pyörät. Ja vaunujen tuottama melu oli *mieliinpainuva*.

----------


## Jusa

> Raitio-lehden, numeron 3 / 1979 sivulla 66 alemmalla puoliskolla on kolme kuvaa ...


Onko noita vanhoja lehtiä luettavissa esim. digimuodossa.

----------


## Albert

> Onko noita vanhoja lehtiä luettavissa esim. digimuodossa.


Valitettavasti ei ole.
Syynä on vain se, ettei kerta kaikkiaan ole aikaa digitoida vanhoja Raitioita.
Löytyisikö halukkaita avustajia tähän työhön?

SRS "webmaster"

----------


## Jusa

> Täällä joku siis tietää multippelikokeiluista. Olisi hienoa kuulla asiasta enemmän.


En voi sanoa tietäväni enempää kuin sen, että olin silloin noin kymmenvuotias ja karkasin usein kotoani ratikalla stadiin.
Tosiaan kaksi vaunua oli kytketty toisiinsa, todennäköisesti jälkivaununkin edessä oli täydellinen compact-kytkin.
Kauanhan niitä etukytkimiä ei näkynyt katukuvassa, ainoastaan perässä vastaavaa perävaunua vasten.

Jälkivaunu oli tosiaan puoliksi varattu tutkijoille ja peräosa keskioviin asti matkustajille, vaunussa oli sen ajan mukaisesti rahastajatyttö.
Mitä sitten tukittiin ?  Voipi olla geogeettisia tutkimuksia, mitä hienoja maaperiä löytyy Helsingin maaperästä ratikkakiskojen reiteiltä.
Ainakin kerran oli tälläinen tutkimus menossa. Lattialuukut olivat auki.

Yhdistelmä ei kovin pitkään ajanut ja koskaan niitä ei mielestäni sen jälkeen linjaliikenteessä ole ollut.

Jussi

----------


## Resiina

> Valitettavasti ei ole.
> Syynä on vain se, ettei kerta kaikkiaan ole aikaa digitoida vanhoja Raitioita.
> Löytyisikö halukkaita avustajia tähän työhön?
> 
> SRS "webmaster"


Eiköhän tässä artikkelin 3 sivua
  

Jatkuu

----------


## Resiina

Ja tässä loput 3 sivua kyseisestä artikkelista

----------


## Piirka

> Eiköhän tässä artikkelin 3 sivua
> 
> Ja tässä loput 3 sivua kyseisestä artikkelista


Hienoa! Oliko näiden vaunujen multippeliajokytkin koskaan muussa kuin ykkösasennossa? Teliperävaunuthan oli jo silloin tulleet, kun Karia nämä vaunut toimitti.

----------


## Antero Alku

1950-luvun puolivälin ja loppupuolen vaunuhankinnat tehtiin aikana, jolloin oli tarkoitus laajentaa raitioliikenne pikaraitiotienä esikaupunkeihin itään ja pohjoiseen. Ei länteen, sillä siellä oli Espoon kauppala alueella, jossa olisi voinut olla Helsingin esikaupunkeja. Pikaraitiotiellä oli tarkoitus ajaa pidempiä junia kuin silloin katuverkossa, ja jotta junapituus ei hidasta liikennettä, junan moottoritehon tulee kasvaa pituuden kasvaessa. Siihen tarvittiin multippeliajo.

Jos tarkastellaan näitä multippeliajokelpoisia vaunujamme 1950-luvun maailmassa, ne olivat varsin moderneja. Niiden suorituskyky oli mitoitettu siten, että se oli riittävä vetovaunun ja perävaunun yhdistelmänä. Kuormatun yhdistelmän tehon ja painon suhde oli 4 kW/ton. Vertailun vuoksi Ratti-Karian vastaava arvo oli 5,3 kW/ton yksinajossa ja yleisessä käytössä olleessa 2-akselisessa junassa arvo oli 3,3 kW/ton käytettäessä uusimpia moottorivaunuja.

Metrojunissakin oli tuohon aikaan usein käytäntönä, että ne koostuivat moottori- ja liitevaunuista, koska se oli halvempaa rakentaa vähemmän mutta tehokkaampia moottorivaunuja ja niille liitevaunuja. Siten ei ollut mitenkään kummallista, että pikaraitioliikennettäkin ajatellen hankittiin sekä moottorivaunuja että liitevaunuja.

Vaikka kaikki oli valmista, joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä pysähtyi 1960-luvulle, jolloin autotuonti vapautui ja siirryttiin autoilun kehittämiseen ja sitä palvelevaan metroväyläsuunnitteluun. Multippelikelpoisia moottorivaunuja ei koskaan päästy käyttämään siihen, mihin tarkoitukseen ne hankittiin. Ylläpidon kannalta oli tarkoituksenmukaista purkaa vaunuista pois käyttämättömät komponentit.

Antero

----------


## PSi

> -- En ole koskaan kuullutkaan erillisistä virtajohdoista vaunujen välillä ratti-Karioiden jälkeen (mutta enhän kaikkea ole kuullutkaan ).


 Kaapeleista maailmalla oli puhe -- ei Suomessa.

pekka

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:50 ----------

Multippelikytkimen ensimmäinen yhdistelmävaihtoehto antaa ymmärtää että moottorivirta on tosiaan ajateltu välitettäväksi Compact-kytkimen kautta, kun jälkimmäisen vaunun virroitin on kuvassa alhaalla normaalissa multippeliajossa. Mihin siis tarvittaisiin artikkelin suvulla 65 mainittua pneumaattista virroittimen alaslaskua? En muista nähneeni virroittimen alaslaskukytkintä 1--30 vaunuissa, vain Valmeteissa sen pienen punaisen vipukytkimen, jonka vieressä ('DYMO"-) teksti "VAIHDE" tms... ja tekstin "Ei KÄYTÖSSÄ"


pekka

----------


## Albert

Vaunusarjan 1 - 15 multippelikytkennät. Eli aina vain yksi virroitin oli ylhäällä.
Ja eiköhn tuo kytkin, jossa dymo -teksti "ei käytössä" ole aikaa, kun siirryttiin nykyiseen vaihteenkääntöjärjestelmään.

----------


## PSi

kiitos kuvasta. Sama kuvahan oli viestiketjussa nkyvissä Raitio-lehden artikkeleissa.

Kun nykyinen vaihteenkääntöjärjestelmä nivelvaunujen myötä tuli, vaihtui kuljettajan edessä oleva kojetaulu. Vanha taulu oli vasaralakattu, ja vaihdevipu oli pieni punavartinen vipukytkin, samankokoinen kun mm. etuoven vipukytkin. Uusi taulu oli musta ja vaihdevipu isokokoinen musta kytkin.

Mua siis kiinnostaa mitä tuo pieni punavartinen vipukytkin teki. Jos multippeliajossa ajettiin takimmaisen vaunun virroitin alhaalla, niin taaemman vaunun virrottimen servo-ohjausmahdollisuus oli kaiketi turha. Oliko vivulla tarkoitus ajaa molemmat virrottimet alas, mikäli molemmissa vaunuissa olisikin ajettu virroitin ylhäällä, vai mitä tuo vipu teki? Mihinkä Raition artikkelin virroittimen servoa tarvittiin?

Mitä on/oli Valmetin vaunujen ajosäätimen päällä olevassa "silinterihatussa"? se oli kai jonkin sortin jälkiasennus, kun hatun alta pilkisti osoittimen asteikko... Onko Stadin ratikoiden Valmet-vaunussa tuo "silinterihattu" tai miksi sitä pitäisi kutsua?

pekka

----------


## PSi

En saa vastauksia Valmetin 4-akselisten vaunujen kontrollerin päällä olevaan silinterihattuun enkä Valmetin 4-akselisten vaunujen pieneen punaiseen vaihde-vipuun kojetaulussa. 

Onko HKL:llä tai Staddin ratikoilla Valmetin tai Karian vaunujen sähkökuvia? Voiko niitä päästä katsomaan jossain? 

pekka

----------


## Pekkaeero

> kiitos kuvasta. Sama kuvahan oli viestiketjussa nkyvissä Raitio-lehden artikkeleissa.
> 
> Kun nykyinen vaihteenkääntöjärjestelmä nivelvaunujen myötä tuli, vaihtui kuljettajan edessä oleva kojetaulu. Vanha taulu oli vasaralakattu, ja vaihdevipu oli pieni punavartinen vipukytkin, samankokoinen kun mm. etuoven vipukytkin. Uusi taulu oli musta ja vaihdevipu isokokoinen musta kytkin.
> 
> Mua siis kiinnostaa mitä tuo pieni punavartinen vipukytkin teki. 
> 
> Mitä on/oli Valmetin vaunujen ajosäätimen päällä olevassa "silinterihatussa"? se oli kai jonkin sortin jälkiasennus, kun hatun alta pilkisti osoittimen asteikko... Onko Stadin ratikoiden Valmet-vaunussa tuo "silinterihattu" tai miksi sitä pitäisi kutsua?
> 
> pekka


Ajokytkimen silinterihatut ilmestyivät Valmetin 330-375 vaunuihin melkein heti, kun vaunut oli otettu liikenteeseen. Ihmettelin aikoinaan minäkin, mitä sen silinterihatun sisällä mahtaa olla, mutta silloin se oli vain raitiovaunuista kiinnostuneen ja niitä bongailevan koulupojan, 11 v, ihmettelyä. Jotakin tekniikkaa siellä on täytynyt olla, koska tuskinpa sitä tötsää siihen ihan turhan takia on lisätty. Se on todellakin jälkiasennus, kuten arveletkin. Alun perin pöydässä oli asteikko ja pyörivä osoitin. Sarjassa, rinnan, jarrutus ja nolla. Alkuperäinen viisari oli kolmisen senttiä pitkä ja suunnilleen lyijykynän paksuinen metallitappi joka oli ruuvattu n. 70-80-milliä halkaisijaltaan olevan lieriön kylkeen. Lieriön päällä oli vielä (ulkonäkösyistä luultavasti) katkaistu kartio, jonka pohjan halkaisija oli tuo 70-80 milliä ja päällä oli pyöreä vaakapinta, jonka halkaisija oli jotakin 30-35 mm. Silinterihatun asteikko oli sama, joka pilkisti alkuperäisenä sieltä hatun alta, ja osoitin oli pisaran muotoinen.

En siis pysty sanomaan, mitä sen silinterihatun sisällä oli. 

Punaista vipukytkintä en muista nähneeni. Lienevät ilmestyneet kuvioihin siinä vaiheessa kun minulla muut harrastukset syrjäyttivät sporabongailun. Kuljettajan ajopöydässä oli tavallinen vipukytkin, jonka nimikilvessä taidettiin puhua  saksisangasta. Eikös se ole sama asia kuin tuonaikainen vinoneliön muotoinen virroitin.  Kuljettaja käytti joskus vipukytkintä, kun virroitin piti ottaa alas vaihteenkääntökosketinta alitettaessa. En koskaan muista nähneeni, että sangan alasvetoon olisi käytetty ainoastaan sitä vipukytkintä. Ensisijainen tapa oli vetää häkkyrä alas vetonarulla.

Onhan ratikoihin asennettu jossakin vaiheessa myös suuntavilkut, jotka eivät olleet ainakaan 1960-luvulla vielä pakolliset. Niiden vipstaaki on ainakin lisätty ohjaamoon ajopöydän johonkin nurkkaan. Mutta ovatko ensimmäiset vilkkuvivut olleet punaisia? Ehkä joku viisaampi osaa vastata.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onhan ratikoihin asennettu jossakin vaiheessa myös suuntavilkut, jotka eivät olleet ainakaan 1960-luvulla vielä pakolliset.


Nämä otettiin käyttöön raitiovaunuissa vuonna 1959. VTS-vaunut ovat vuosilta 195556, mutta niissä oli kuitenkin varauduttu vilkkuihin. Ulkokylkiin oli varattu vilkuille paikat ja tehty läpiviennit. Siten oletan, että niille on varattu myös kytkin ohjaamoon jo alunperin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------




> Onko HKL:llä tai Staddin ratikoilla Valmetin tai Karian vaunujen sähkökuvia? Voiko niitä päästä katsomaan jossain?


Stadin Ratikoilla ei ole VTS-vaunun vanhoja sähkökaavioita tai piirustuksia. HKL:llä on Vallilassa kyllä.

----------


## PSi

> Nämä otettiin käyttöön raitiovaunuissa vuonna 1959. VTS-vaunut ovat vuosilta 195556, mutta niissä oli kuitenkin varauduttu vilkkuihin. Ulkokylkiin oli varattu vilkuille paikat ja tehty läpiviennit. Siten oletan, että niille on varattu myös kytkin ohjaamoon jo alunperin.--


Jotain outoa oli vanhassa kojetaulussa vilkkuun liittyen: muistelen että vilkun merkkilamppu oli ikäänkuin jonkinlaisella "prikalla" sovitettu kojetauluun, ikäänkuin merkkivaloa varten olisi alunperin tehty liian suuri reikä. Voi hyvin olla että puhun puutaheinääkin.

OFF-TOPIC: 2-akselisissa vaunuissa (ja arkuissa) oli aika järeä vilkun vipu erillisessä pienessä kojetaulussa. Samanlainen, mutta eri värinen, ikkunakehykseen asennettu vipu hoiti myöhemmin vaihteenkääntöä, kun nivelvaunut tulivat, ja vaihteen ohjaus muutettiin sähkömagneetilla toimivaksi. Oliskohan VTS-vaunujen vilkun vipu ja merkkivalo saattanut olla alunperin samanlainen kuin 2-akselisssa? 2-akselisten vilkun merkkivalo oli huomattavasti 4-akselisten kojetaulujen merkkivalokalusteita suurempi. Oliko 2-akselisten vaunujen vilkku 600 voltiila toimiva? Kuinka rahastajien soittokello sai sähköä? Oliko 2-akselisissa vaunuissa joku paristo tai akku soittokellolle (ja mahd. vilkulle)?

pekka

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:55 ----------




> -- Punaista vipukytkintä en muista nähneeni. Lienevät ilmestyneet kuvioihin siinä vaiheessa kun minulla muut harrastukset syrjäyttivät sporabongailun. Kuljettajan ajopöydässä oli tavallinen vipukytkin, jonka nimikilvessä taidettiin puhua  saksisangasta. Eikös se ole sama asia kuin tuonaikainen vinoneliön muotoinen virroitin.  Kuljettaja käytti joskus vipukytkintä, kun virroitin piti ottaa alas vaihteenkääntökosketinta alitettaessa. En koskaan muista nähneeni, että sangan alasvetoon olisi käytetty ainoastaan sitä vipukytkintä. Ensisijainen tapa oli vetää häkkyrä alas vetonarulla.--


Voiko olla että puhutaan samasta vivusta, eli virroittimen alasvetoa varten oli vissiin kaiketi servo, jota tuolla vivulla hoideltiin...

pekka

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Jotain outoa oli vanhassa kojetaulussa vilkkuun liittyen: muistelen että vilkun merkkilamppu oli ikäänkuin jonkinlaisella "prikalla" sovitettu kojetauluun, ikäänkuin merkkivaloa varten olisi alunperin tehty liian suuri reikä. Voi hyvin olla että puhun puutaheinääkin.
> 
> OFF-TOPIC: 2-akselisissa vaunuissa (ja arkuissa) oli aika järeä vilkun vipu erillisessä pienessä kojetaulussa. Samanlainen, mutta eri värinen, ikkunakehykseen asennettu vipu hoiti myöhemmin vaihteenkääntöä, kun nivelvaunut tulivat, ja vaihteen ohjaus muutettiin sähkömagneetilla toimivaksi. Oliskohan VTS-vaunujen vilkun vipu ja merkkivalo saattanut olla alunperin samanlainen kuin 2-akselisssa? 2-akselisten vilkun merkkivalo oli huomattavasti 4-akselisten kojetaulujen merkkivalokalusteita suurempi. Oliko 2-akselisten vaunujen vilkku 600 voltiila toimiva? Kuinka rahastajien soittokello sai sähköä? Oliko 2-akselisissa vaunuissa joku paristo tai akku soittokellolle (ja mahd. vilkulle)?
> 
> pekka
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:55 ----------
> 
> Voiko olla että puhutaan samasta vivusta, eli virroittimen alasvetoa varten oli vissiin kaiketi servo, jota tuolla vivulla hoideltiin...
> ...


Katselin tuota ylempänä olevaa  Raitio-lehden kuvaa Valmetin ohjaamosta ja erityisesti  kuskin edessä olevasta ajopulpetista. Ylärivissä vasemmalla on neljä mittaria, samoin jonkinlainen mittari on vasemmassa alakulmassa. Lienevät olleet jännite, ampeeri, ohmi, voltti ja joku niistä oli tietenkin nopeusmittari. 

Oli neljä merkkivaloa: 

-  Vihreä = Lähtövalmis, kaikki ovet kiinni
-  Violetti= Pysähtyy-Stannar (matkustaja pyrkii ulos seuraavalla pysäkillä, ja rahastaja antaa signaalin kuljettajalle
-  Punainen = Seis (myöhemmin Ovi Auki)
-  Keltainen = Täynnä-Fullsatt 

Olen parhaillaan mökillä hitaan ja huonon mokkulayhteyden  varassa, joten yritän muistella, mitä kaikkia vipuja ja merkkivaloja tuossa pulpetissa oli.
Lisäksi yritän muistella tarkemmin niitä ensimmäisiä suuntavilkkujen kytkimiä. 

Kunhan täältä Kainuun korvesta pääsen taas Stadiin, palailen asiaan.

----------


## PSi

> Katselin tuota ylempänä olevaa  Raitio-lehden kuvaa Valmetin ohjaamosta ja erityisesti  kuskin edessä olevasta ajopulpetista. Ylärivissä vasemmalla on neljä mittaria, samoin jonkinlainen mittari on vasemmassa alakulmassa. Lienevät olleet jännite, ampeeri, ohmi, voltti ja joku niistä oli tietenkin nopeusmittari. --


Puhumme vissiin eri sarjan vaunuista. 

Silinterihattu, vasaralakattu kojetaulu, kojetaulun pieni vaihdevipu ja "prikalla" variustettu vilkkuvalo oli mun muistini mukaan ns. VTS-vaunuissa 331-375, eikä myöhemmissä Karian(1-15) tai Valmetin (16-30) vaunuissa. Edellä olleet kuvat Raition artikkelista on Karian vaunuista (1-15). 

pekka

----------


## PSi

Nyt on sähkökuvia ja kuljettajan opasta hieman luettu, ja seuraavaa on saatu selville: 

Silinterihattu kontrollerin päällä on "ylijarrutussäätimen jarrumagneetti". VTS-vaunujen kuljettajan opas vuodelta 1972 kertoo: "Jarrutusvirran noustessa moottoreiden kestokyvyn rajalle (n. 370 A) toimii virtapiiriin liitetty ajokytkimen magneettinen hidastaja (tarrauslaite)". Tuo silinterihattu on siis estänyt ajokahvan liikkeen. Onko se lukinnut kontrollerin akselin, vai vaan estänyt kepin viemisen taaksepäin ei ole selvinnyt.

Kytkentäkaavioiden mukaan on kojetaulun keskellä ollut ilmeisesti kaksi vipukytkintä "Saksisanka I" ja "Saksisanka II". Nuo liittyy virrottimen alasvetolaitteistoon. Mä en muista kuin yhden vivun, mutta kytkiksessä  on kaksi kytkintä. Itse alaslaskulaite on kai ollut sähköpneumaattinen. Jos vaunuja on multippeliajossa ajettu molemmat virrottimet ylhäällä, on II vaunun saksikanka-kytkimen käyttö ollut varmaan aika arpapeliä. On pitänyt osata nostaa II vaunun virrotin vasta ajolangan vaihdekontaktien jälkeen, ettei vaihde käänny junan alla. Tehoa on puolestaan saanut lisätä vasta kun molemmat virrottimet on todella nousseet ylös asti, muuten laukeaa ylivirta-automaatteja.

VTS:n (331-375) kytkentäkaavioista ei ole vielä tullut vastaan minne etummaisen Compact-kytkimen 600 V napojen johdot on menneet (2 rinnan kytkettyä 600 V 150 A napaa). Jos ja kun ajettiin yhdellä virrottimella on tuosta siis mennyt II vaunun ajovirran lisäksi latausgeneraattorin, ilmakompressorin, lämmityksen ja valaistuksen virrat. Lienee ollut aika lujilla tuo liitin. Taaemman Compact-kytkimen 600 V 150 A navat on menneet ohjaamon katossa olevan toisen ylivirta-automaatin kautta virrottimelle. Lieneekö mahdollista että nuo etu- ja takapään 600 V navat on olleet suoraan rinnankytkettyjä?

Keppi-Karian (1-30) ja VTS-vaunujen (331-375) Compact-kytkimissä on ollut eroja, ja ehkä mielenkiintoisin on tehonsäätökontaktorien ohjausnapojen kytkentä: Keppi-kariassa Compact-kytkimen tehonsäätökontaktorien navat on multippelikytkimen asennosta riippuen olleet tarvittaessa kylmänä, mutta VTS:ssä nuo navat on suoraan kytketty tehonsäätökontaktoreihin. Kolaritilanteessa mielenkiintoinen juttu, jos napoja menee oikosulkuun...

2-akselisten vaunujen vilkku on 600 voltin vilkku! Kytkentäkaavoja ei ole tullut vastaan, mutta varaosaluettelossa on 600 voltin vilkkurele ja vilkkureleen sarjavastus. Ne on mustia laatikoita, ja ainakin vaunussa 151 niitä on vaunun sisällä tuulilasin yläpuolella fascialistassa. Rahastajan merkinanto on toiminut paristolla, ja paristo on sijainnut ainakin vaunussa 151 etuoven päällä sisällä pienessä puulaatikossa. 

Tutkimukset jatkuu...

pekka

----------


## SD202

> Keppi-Karian (1-30) ja VTS-vaunujen (331-375) Compact-kytkimissä on ollut eroja, ja ehkä mielenkiintoisin on tehonsäätökontaktorien ohjausnapojen kytkentä: Keppi-kariassa Compact-kytkimen tehonsäätökontaktorien navat on multippelikytkimen asennosta riippuen olleet tarvittaessa kylmänä, mutta VTS:ssä nuo navat on suoraan kytketty tehonsäätökontaktoreihin. Kolaritilanteessa mielenkiintoinen juttu, jos napoja menee oikosulkuun...


Pilkunviilausta: Keppi-Karioiden numerot olivat 1-15.  :Wink:  
http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin..._4/hkl1-_4.htm
Vaunut 16-30 olivat taasen Valmetin tekeleitä - oliko niiden lempinimi "Iso-Valmet", jos oikein muistan...?
http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...4/hkl16-_4.htm

----------


## PSi

Viittaus keppi-Kariaan on tietysti virheellinen. 

Nyt on löytynyt vaunujen 1-30 kytkentäkaavio, jossa mainitaan myös "Ylijarrutussuoja" ja "Ajokytkimen tarrausmagneetti". Ilmeisesti vaunuissa 1-30 tuo tarrain on siis ollut jossain "kannen alla". 

VTS-vaunujen 331-345 Metropolitan-Vickers-kontrollereissa ei Englannista saamani valmistajan varaosaluettelon kuvan mukaan ole ollut "keppiä", vaan kontrollerin päällä on ollut nupilla varustettu ratti. Onko Strömberg siis rakentanut kontrollereihin itse sen keppijärjestelmän?

pekka

----------


## PSi

> -- Oliskohan VTS-vaunujen vilkun vipu ja merkkivalo saattanut olla alunperin samanlainen kuin 2-akselisssa? --


Yleisradion 13.11.2015 esittämässä ohjelmaassa "Arkistosta revittyä: Raitiovaunu" (http://areena.yle.fi/1-2263052) kohdassa 18:10-18:12 (n. kaksi sekuntia) näkyy tekstiyksen takaa VTS-vaunujen alkuperäisen kojetaulun yläoikea nurkka, ja siellä suuntavilkun kytkin ja merkkivalo. Merkkivalo on ilmeisesti alunperin liki mittariaukon kokoisessa, mutta pienemmäksi muokatussa aukossa. Olisiko iso aukko ollut 600 voltin vilkun suurempaa merkkivaloa varten?


Ruutukaappaus ohjelmasta
pekka

----------

